# HBO Bounty Hunter show



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

Just wondering if anybody has seen this Bounty Hunter show on HBO? These guys wear some sort of badge around their necks and basically do armed home invasions on people and then take them away in cuffs all under the title of being a "bail bondsman". Does anyone know where they draw their authority from?

P.S. they make the Gotti family look like NASA Engineers.


----------



## Dan H (Sep 22, 2004)

cj3441 @ Fri Nov 19 said:


> Just wondering if anybody has seen this Bounty Hunter show on HBO? Does anyone know where they draw their authority from?
> 
> I think maybe from PCP or speed
> 
> ...


----------



## metrowestblues (Aug 12, 2004)

If you have watched "Dog the Bounty Hunter" on A&amp;E, it is the same situation...they bust doors down, too. I can only assume the law is FAR more liberal re: bounty hunters in those states vs. Mass...anybody know the answer?

PS - At least "Dog" is humorous...the Bail Bonds guys are skeevy!


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

I got rid of HBO so I can't comment on the show. It doesn't sound like something I'd watch even if I did have it. I just don't watch much TV anyway, and if I watch at all, it's the History Channel, Discovery Channel, The Learning Channel, and whatever station the Eagles are on. 

I'm a geek, what can I say.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

A female that watches the History and Discovery channels ? ? ?

Were can I find a girl like you? :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

Here is one of the bounty hunter's own stories in his own words:

"I travled the world studding the martial arts from great and famous fighters. I know jeet kon do, tikwando, ninjitsu,karati,tie chi. I have done this bounty collecting as my friends call it. say i am the best at it. i grab a list of targets and stick them in my pocket then I Walk around the city and talk to a few of my friends. none of them helped me out this day and the bad thing was this seems to happen every day!!!! so i walked my way to a run down district like always when this HUG HUHE 290pound man with the muciles size of my head!! i looked at my targets and bingo! so i walked after him for a while and watch him walk into a bar and sit down with a friend he was doing some dirty bussnes with so i sat down at the bar got a smoke and watched with a small watch meiror wich is very help full if you think about it. so after a hour and fifteen min i decided to sit down next to him so i did and he grabed my coat he knew how i was so i played dumm and walked out with him thinking about what to do for some more fun. well having my luck his friend decided to help him so they bolth tried to grab some guns and then bamm i had kicked him into his friend how hell like a true wait and broke his arm wich was holding his gun. ouch... then i kicked the gun out of the hug guys hands and took them in for a huge award!!! this was probly all luck and i thought it was fun..."

This is the website where I got this, interesting stories.
http://www.searchreslt.com/files/adframe.aspx?SE=yahoo&ST=bounty+hunters


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

topcop14 @ Fri Nov 19 said:


> A female that watches the History and Discovery channels ? ? ?
> 
> Were can I find a girl like you? :wink:


In Pennsylvania.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

kateykakes @ Fri 19 Nov said:


> topcop14 @ Fri Nov 19 said:
> 
> 
> > A female that watches the History and Discovery channels ? ? ?
> ...


Damm I hate Massachusetts


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

Sgt.berniedo @ Fri Nov 19 said:


> Here is one of the bounty hunter's own stories in his own words:
> 
> "I travled the world studding the martial arts from great and famous fighters. I know jeet kon do, tikwando, ninjitsu,karati,tie chi. I have done this bounty collecting as my friends call it. say i am the best at it. i grab a list of targets and stick them in my pocket then I Walk around the city and talk to a few of my friends. none of them helped me out this day and the bad thing was this seems to happen every day!!!! so i walked my way to a run down district like always when this HUG HUHE 290pound man with the muciles size of my head!! i looked at my targets and bingo! so i walked after him for a while and watch him walk into a bar and sit down with a friend he was doing some dirty bussnes with so i sat down at the bar got a smoke and watched with a small watch meiror wich is very help full if you think about it. so after a hour and fifteen min i decided to sit down next to him so i did and he grabed my coat he knew how i was so i played dumm and walked out with him thinking about what to do for some more fun. well having my luck his friend decided to help him so they bolth tried to grab some guns and then bamm i had kicked him into his friend how hell like a true wait and broke his arm wich was holding his gun. ouch... then i kicked the gun out of the hug guys hands and took them in for a huge award!!! this was probly all luck and i thought it was fun..."
> 
> ...


Monday at the Bounty Hunter Academy 8:00-12:00 Grammar Class, 1:00-5:00 Media relations (i.e. which set of false teeth and ripped t-shirt to wear on the Jerry Springer show.)


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

"...and whatever station the Eagles are on."

Katey, if only you meant the BC Eagles. :lol:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

metrowestblues @ Fri Nov 19 said:


> If you have watched "Dog the Bounty Hunter" on A&E, it is the same situation...they bust doors down, too. I can only assume the law is FAR more liberal re: bounty hunters in those states vs. Mass...anybody know the answer?
> 
> PS - At least "Dog" is humorous...the Bail Bonds guys are skeevy!


Yeah but Dog is also a convicted Felon.. :shock: ... a Judge told him she thought if he could turn his life around, he would be very effective in bringing in criminals..


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

topcop14 @ Fri 19 Nov said:


> A female that watches the History and Discovery channels ? ? ?
> 
> Were can I find a girl like you? :wink:


Obviously nowhere in MA. And I gurantee you she watches TLC for Trading Spaces all the time, The discovery channel for American Chopper cause "Paulie Jr. is just sooo hot " 

Scott c:


----------

